# ISPConfig 2.2.36 released



## Till (28. Mai 2010)

ISPConfig 2.2.36 is available for download.

This ISPConfig release adds support for new Linux versions, updates PHP, ClamaV, Spamassassin and OpenSSL and fixes several bugs.

Detailed Changelog
------------------


- New: Added support for Fedora 13
- New: Added support for OpenSuSE 12.0
- New: Added an option to config.inc.php to NOT have the stats belong to the web concerned, but to root
- New: Added global stats user to awstats statistics
- New: Added option in config.inc.php to make log directories belong to root instead of the web owner (more fair concerning quota usage)
- New: Added random password for admin on installation
- Updated PHP to 5.2.13
- Updated Spamassassin to 3.3.1
- Updated ClamAV to 0.96.1
- Updated OpenSSl to 0.9.8m
- Changed: Encryption of SSL keys is now 2048 Bits
- Changed: Disable webalizer debug setting, can be enabled while actually debugging
- Changed: Cleanup of the installer and interface code.
- Changed: Removed duplicate database indexes.
- Bugfix: FS#509 - anonymous ftp should not list incoming directory
- Bugfix: correctly purge ALL old access logs from system log directory (useful if cron job might have failed to run one day)
- Bugfix: The *automatic* whitelist is not a score that can be adjusted
- Bugfix: FS#887 - Remove hardcoded server_url to allow proxying ISPConfig site
- Bugfix: Added a patch that fixed a compile problem in ClamAV on Fedora Linux 11 and below.

Changed system requirements
-----------------------------

This release requires that you have these two new Perl modules installed on your system: NetAddr::IP and Archive::Tar

Installation instructions for the new Perl modules:

Debian/Ubuntu:

apt-get install libnetaddr-ip-perl libarchive-tar-perl

Fedora:

yum install perl-NetAddr-IP perl-Archive-Tar

OpenSUSE:

yast -i perl-NetAddr-IP perl-Archive-Tar

Mandriva:

urpmi perl-NetAddr-IP perl-Archive-Tar

CentOS 5.x (x86_64):

yum install perl-Archive-Tar
rpm -ivh http://apt.sw.be/redhat/el5/en/x86_64/rpmforge/RPMS/perl-NetAddr-IP-4.027-1.el5.rf.x86_64.rpm

CentOS 5.x (i386):

yum install perl-Archive-Tar
rpm -ivh http://apt.sw.be/redhat/el5/en/i386/rpmforge/RPMS/perl-NetAddr-IP-4.027-1.el5.rf.i386.rpm

CentOS 4.x (x86_64):

yum install perl-Archive-Tar
rpm -ivh http://apt.sw.be/redhat/el4/en/x86_64/rpmforge/RPMS/perl-NetAddr-IP-4.027-1.el4.rf.x86_64.rpm

CentOS 4.x (i386):

yum install perl-Archive-Tar
rpm -ivh http://apt.sw.be/redhat/el4/en/i386/rpmforge/RPMS/perl-NetAddr-IP-4.027-1.el4.rf.i386.rpm


Download
--------

http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-2/download/

Forums
------

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums


Installation Instructions
-------------------------

Download the ISPConfig-2.2.36.tar.gz from ispconfig.org:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.36.tar.gz?download


Installation on the shell as root user:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.36.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

The installer automatically detects the installed ISPConfig version and
performs an update.


----------



## hahni (28. Mai 2010)

Diese Fehlermeldungen erhalte ich:

--
chmod: cannot access `./install.php': No such file or directory

./setup2: line 1090: mysql_config: No such file or directory
./setup2: line 1091: httpd: No such file or directory
./setup2: line 1092: httpd2: No such file or directory
./setup2: line 1093: httpd2: No such file or directory
./setup2: line 1103: ip_addresses: No such file or directory
./setup2: line 1105: /root/ispconfig/php/php: No such file or directory
./setup2: line 1106: /root/ispconfig/dist.info: No such file or directory
Neustart einiger Dienste...
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
httpd not running, trying to start
./setup2: line 1143: [: ==: unary operator expected
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
Shutting down ISPConfig system...
/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server: line 66: /root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl: No such file or directory
ISPConfig system stopped!
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
Starting ISPConfig system...
/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server: line 45: /root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl: No such file or directory
/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server: line 48: /root/ispconfig/php/php: No such file or directory
ISPConfig system is now up and running!
Herzlichen Glueckwunsch! Ihr ISPConfig-System ist jetzt installiert. Falls Sie Quota nachinstalliert haben, fuehren Sie noch die in der Installationsanleitung beschriebenen Schritte durch. Ansonsten ist Ihr System jetzt ohne Reboot einsatzbereit.

./setup2: line 1189: cd: /tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/../..: No such file or directory
--


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2010)

Das sieht so aus als ob Du nicht mit cd ins Install Verzeichnis gewechselt bist, bevor Du das setup gestartet hast oder es wurde sudo benutzt.


----------



## hahni (28. Mai 2010)

Nein, das war auch die Meldung von 2.2.35!

Bei 2.2.36 erscheint folgendes:

--
make[2]: Leaving directory `/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/apache_1.3.41/src'
make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/apache_1.3.41'
make[1]: Entering directory `/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/apache_1.3.41'
===> src/support
make[2]: Entering directory `/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/apache_1.3.41/src/support'
gcc -c  -I../os/unix -I../include   -DLINUX=22 -DHAVE_SET_DUMPABLE -DMOD_SSL=208131 -DUSE_HSREGEX -DEAPI -DUSE_EXPAT -I../lib/expat-lite `../apaci` htpasswd.c
htpasswd.c:101: error: conflicting types for 'getline'
/usr/include/stdio.h:651: note: previous declaration of 'getline' was here
make[2]: *** [htpasswd.o] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/apache_1.3.41/src/support'
make[1]: *** [build-support] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/apache_1.3.41'
make: *** [build] Error 2
ERROR: Could not make Apache
--


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2010)

Perfect Server Guide, Kapitel 22:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-2-p7


----------



## hahni (28. Mai 2010)

Das hatte ich schon beim Update auf 2.2.35 geändert. Wieso war das jetzt wieder überschrieben?


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2010)

> Wieso war das jetzt wieder überschrieben?


Vermutlich irgend ein Debian Update.


----------



## hahni (28. Mai 2010)

Im Übrigen lag es daran! Vielen Dank, Till!


----------



## fuxifux (28. Mai 2010)

Ich hab das Update gerade erfolgreich durchgeführt.

Seither fällt mir auf, dass ich keine als SPAM markierten Mails mehr bekomme,
dafür kommen SPAMs als normale Mails durch..

Kann ich irgendwie testen, ob Spamassassin funktioniert, oder hab ich etwas übersehn?

fuxifux


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2010)

Ruf mal auf:

/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/spamassassin --lint


----------



## fuxifux (28. Mai 2010)

Der von Dir vorgeschlagene Befehl brachte:

```
config: no rules were found!  Do you need to run 'sa-update'?
```
Nach einem Aufruf von:
/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/sa-update

Bleibt dann der Aufruf von:
/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/spamassassin  --lint

ohne Rückmeldung, was vermutlich ein gutes Zeichen ist.

Danke für den Tip!

EDIT: jetzt hab ich auch entdeckt, dass mein nach dem Y2010-Bug installierter Cron-Aufruf von sa-update auf meinem neuen Server nicht funktioniert hat.


----------



## baerndorfer (1. Juni 2010)

*Update auf 2.2.36 fehlgeschlagen..*

Servus Forum,

ich habe soeben versucht von 2.2.35 auf 2.2.36 upzudaten - leider ohne Erfolg.


```
checking module dependencies and their versions...

***************************************************************************
ERROR: the required NetAddr::IP module is installed (3.14),
but is below the minimum required version 4.000,
some functionality will not be available.

  Used in determining which DNS tests are to be done for each of
  the header's received fields, and used by AWL plugin for extracting network
  address from an IPv6 addresses (and from IPv4 address on nondefault mask).


***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional Digest::SHA module is not installed.

  The Digest::SHA module is required by the DKIM plugin.


***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional Mail::SPF module is not installed.

  Used to check DNS Sender Policy Framework (SPF) records to fight email
  address forgery and make it easier to identify spams.


***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional IP::Country module is not installed.

  Used by the RelayCountry plugin (not enabled by default) to determine
  the domain country codes of each relay in the path of an email.


***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional Razor2 module is not installed,
minimum required version is 2.61.

  Used to check message signatures against Vipul's Razor collaborative
  filtering network. Razor has a large number of dependencies on CPAN
  modules. Feel free to skip installing it, if this makes you nervous;
  SpamAssassin will still work well without it.

  More info on installing and using Razor can be found
  at http://wiki.apache.org/spamassassin/InstallingRazor .


***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional Net::Ident module is not installed.

  If you plan to use the --auth-ident option to spamd, you will need
  to install this module.


***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional IO::Socket::INET6 module is not installed.

  This is required if the first nameserver listed in your IP
  configuration or /etc/resolv.conf file is available only via an
  IPv6 address. Also used by a DCC plugin to access dccifd over network.


***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional IO::Socket::SSL module is not installed.

  If you wish to use SSL encryption to communicate between spamc and
  spamd (the --ssl option to spamd), you need to install this
  module. (You will need the OpenSSL libraries and use the
  ENABLE_SSL="yes" argument to Makefile.PL to build and run an SSL
  compatibile spamc.)


***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional Mail::DKIM module is not installed,
minimum required version is 0.31, recommended version is 0.37 or higher.

  If this module is installed and the DKIM plugin is enabled,
  SpamAssassin will perform DKIM signature verification when DKIM-Signature
  header fields are present in the message headers, and check ADSP rules
  (e.g. anti-phishing) when a mail message does not contain a valid author
  domain signature. Version 0.37 or later is needed to fully support ADSP.


***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional LWP::UserAgent module is not installed.

  The "sa-update" program requires this module to make HTTP requests.


***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional HTTP::Date module is not installed.

  The "sa-update" program requires this module to make HTTP
  If-Modified-Since GET requests.


***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional Encode::Detect module is not installed.

  If you plan to use the normalize_charset config setting to detect
  charsets and convert them into Unicode, you will need to install
  this module.

REQUIRED module out of date: NetAddr::IP
optional module missing: Digest::SHA
optional module missing: Mail::SPF
optional module missing: IP::Country
optional module missing: Razor2
optional module missing: Net::Ident
optional module missing: IO::Socket::INET6
optional module missing: IO::Socket::SSL
optional module missing: Mail::DKIM
optional module missing: LWP::UserAgent
optional module missing: HTTP::Date
optional module missing: Encode::Detect

warning: some functionality may not be available,
please read the above report before continuing!

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
ERROR: Could not make SpamAssassin
```
Natürlich bin ich jetzt Ratlos!
Bis dato haben die Updates immer hervorragend und ohne Probleme geklappt.

Was muss ich nun machen um meiner Kiste wieder Leben einzuhauchen?
lg
baerndorfer


----------



## Laubie (1. Juni 2010)

Am einfachsten guckst du einfach mal eine Kategorie weiter unten.
Da hatte anonymous das gleich Problem wie du.

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3116


----------



## baerndorfer (1. Juni 2010)

Aha..

Danke!!

Werd das mal checken..
lg


----------



## baerndorfer (1. Juni 2010)

Kann ich denn wieder auf 2.2.35 zurück updaten/downgraden wenn das Update auf 2.2.36 schief gelaufen ist?

Muss ich vorher etwas löschen?


----------



## Till (1. Juni 2010)

> Kann ich denn wieder auf 2.2.35 zurück updaten/downgraden wenn das  Update auf 2.2.36 schief gelaufen ist?


Ist nicht nötig, aktualisiere einfach das Perl Modul, wie ich es beschrieben habe. Und bevor Du das ispconfig Update nochmal ausführst, immer:

mkdir /root/ispconfig

ausführen.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (20. Juni 2010)

Seit dem ich die neue IspConfig Version installiert habe wird mein AwStats nicht mehr aktualisiert. Im Cron steht alles noch drin aber eine Aktualisierung findet nicht statt. Ist da was dazu bekannt?

Danke


----------



## hahni (20. Juni 2010)

Normal ist das jedenfalls nicht. Bei mir treten solche Probleme nämlich nicht auf. Welche Distribution setzt du ein?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (20. Juni 2010)

Debian Lenny

Davor ging alles wunderbar. Erst seit dem Update habe ich das Problem.


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2010)

Und welche ISPConfig Version hattest Du vorher installiert?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (20. Juni 2010)

oh das weiss ich jetzt nicht so genau aber ich glaub das war die 2.2.35


----------



## Till (21. Juni 2010)

Hast Du in den Einstellungen der Webseite mal nachgesehen, ob dort auch awstats ausgewählt ist?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (21. Juni 2010)

Wo muss ich das den auswählen. Ich hatte mal bei einem Screen gesehen, dass man direkt bei einem Pulldown "awstats" auswählen kann. Den Punkt finde ich bei mir aber net.

Das einzige was ich sehe ist

*Webalizer-
 Statistiken: *

Der Punkt ist aktiviert bei mir.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (22. Juni 2010)

Hilfe,
jetzt ist meine ispconfigdb schon wieder leer ;-( Ich kann auch kein Backup mehr einspielen wird einfach nicht angenommen

Ich versuche das Backup aus /tmp/ mit



> mysql -uroot -p ispconfigdb < existing_db_06_22_2010__08_38_40.sql


einzuspielen.



> ERROR 1017 (HY000) at line 22: Can't find file: './ispconfigdb/del_status.frm' (errno: 13)


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

Was hast Du denn genau gemacht? Ich dachte Du hattest bereits upgedatet?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (22. Juni 2010)

Hatt ich. Dann hatte ich das Problem mit Awstats und hatte von dir im Forum gelesen bei einem anderen der auch das Problem hatte, dass er nochmal neu installieren soll. Habe ich auch dann gemacht.


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

Ok. Dann sichere bitte die ispconfig db. Danach löschst Du alle Tabellen in der Datenbank, lädst den mysql Dump der im ispconfig installer tar.gz drin ist in die DB, dann leerst Du alle Tabellen (nicht löschen!) und versuchst erneut den existing_db_06_22_2010__08_38_40.sql in die DB zu laden.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (22. Juni 2010)

Jetzt bekomme ich die Meldung



> ERROR 1105 (HY000) at line 263: MyISAM table 'doctype' is in use (most likely by a MERGE table). Try FLUSH TABLES.


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

Da stimmt was mit Deiner mysql DB nicht, deshalb wird auch das update fehlgeschlagen sein. Schau mal mit:

df -h

nach, ob die Festplatte nicht voll ist.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (22. Juni 2010)

Da passt alles



> /dev/sda3             219G   31G  177G  15% /
> tmpfs                 2,0G     0  2,0G   0% /lib/init/rw
> udev                   10M   44K   10M   1% /dev
> tmpfs                 2,0G     0  2,0G   0% /dev/shm
> /dev/sda1              93M   15M   73M  17% /boot


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

Dann hat Dein mysql einen Schlag weg. Mach bitte nochmal das aus #27, aber starte mysql nach dem lsöchen der Tabellen neu.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (22. Juni 2010)

Hm da scheint echt was im Eimer zu sein



> Stopping MySQL database server: mysqld failed!
> Starting MySQL database server: mysqld already running.
> /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
> error: 'Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'


----------



## Falloutboy6 (22. Juni 2010)

Ich hab jetzt das PW neu gesetzt



> grant all privileges on *.* to  'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' identified by 'password_from above' with  grant option;
> 
> 
> flush privileges;


Wenn ich aber jetzt die Sicherung von ispconfig einspielen will kommt



> ERROR 1062 (23000) at line 121: Duplicate entry '3' for key 1


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

> ERROR 1062 (23000) at line 121: Duplicate entry '3' for key 1


Dann hast Du die Tabellen vorher nicht geleert.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (22. Juni 2010)

Wie leere ich die am besten über die Konsole? 
Habe ich jetzt über phpMyAdmin gemacht.
Jetzt funktioniert wieder alles. Fast alles.
Es besteht immer noch das Problem, dass Awstats nicht läuft. Ich habe keinen Auswahlmöglichkeit wo ich Awstats aktivieren kann.
Das liegt bestimmt daran, dass ich meine "alte" DB wieder eingspielt habe und nicht die vom Update aktiv ist. Kann das sein?

Das Einspielen der DB habe ich gemacht wie du gesagt hast.


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

> Das liegt bestimmt daran, dass ich meine "alte" DB wieder eingspielt  habe und nicht die vom Update aktiv ist. Kann das sein?


Ja.

Dann wirst Du es nochmal mit dem Update versuchen müssen, wenn Deine DB jetzt geht. Wieviel Platz hast Du denn in den einzelnen Partitionen und von welchem Verzeichnis aus installierst Du ISPConfig?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (22. Juni 2010)

Platz ist genug frei. Das installationsverzeichnis liegt unter



> /var/tmp/install_ispconfig/


bevor ich das Update neu mache muss ich dann den Inhalt vom Ordner



> mkdir /root/ispconfig


wieder löschen?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Till,

ich will nicht nerven müsste aber endlich mal Awstats wieder zum laufen bekommen. Habe aber keine Lust, dass wieder alles nicht funktioniert. Hast du noch einen Tipp für mich wie ich am besten jetzt da dran gehe?

Den Ordner /root/ispconfig/ lösche ich am besten und lege ihn nochmal neu an. Wo lege ich den Ordner install_ispconfig ab aus dem ich dann installiere?

Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Till (23. Juni 2010)

> Den Ordner /root/ispconfig/ lösche ich am besten und lege ihn nochmal  neu an.


Würde ich nicht machen. dann verlierst Du die ISPConfig SSL Zertifikate.



> Wo lege ich den Ordner install_ispconfig ab aus dem ich dann  installiere?


/tmp oder /usr/src/


----------



## Falloutboy6 (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Till,

ich drehe durch. Ich habs genau so gemacht wie besprochen. Nun war die Datenbank schon wieder leer.


----------



## Till (23. Juni 2010)

Hast Du irgendwann (also seit der Installation oder dem letzten erfolgreichen Update) mal irgendwas ane Deiner ISPConfig DB geändert, also tabellen oder Felder hinzugefügt, irgendwelche Erweiterungen installiert, welche die DB ändern oder den Form editor zum modifizieren der DN verwendet?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (23. Juni 2010)

Ja ich habe mal noch ein zusätzliches Feld angelegt wo ich die Preise rein schreib was der Kunde zur Zeit zahlt.

Habe in der Tabelle



> isp_isp_web


eine Zeile



> kosten     varchar(255)     latin1_swedish_ci
> Nein


anglegt.


----------



## Till (23. Juni 2010)

Der erklärt alles. Die DB darf nicht modifiziert werden, wenn man noch Updates einspielen will. Dein aktuelles DB Schema ist nicht mehr kompatibel zu dem ISPConfig update und daher ist die DB nach dem Update leer.

Es gibt also 2 Möglichkeiten:

a) Du installierst keine Update mehr.
b) Du stellst den ursprünglichen Zustand des Datenbankschemas wieder her, wenn Du Updates einspielen möchtest.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (23. Juni 2010)

Und siehe da es geht. Habe die Spalte rausgelöscht. 

Danke dir.


----------

